# Hurricane Irene



## pla725 (Aug 25, 2011)

I live in New Jersey so I've been keeping an eye on the weather forecast for Hurricane Irene. I already had the earth move under my feet this week, now this. 

My parents and other family members live south of me in Cape May. They are staying put for right now unless the storm goes right up the Delaware Bay.

Just posting this for everyone in the Hurricane's path to make plans for yourself and all your furkids. It is coming. Sounds like it will pretty bad.


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea it does sound bad hoping we get some rain from it but were in texas so i doubt it plz b safe


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 26, 2011)

What would you suggest having in a bunny hurricane kit? I'm in PA so I'm expecting rain and high winds, but nothing too terrible. I live on a hill so flooding should not be an issue.

I have lots of food, hay, bottled water, Becky's meds, and a general first aid kit. Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine are technically outside but they're safe from wind and rain. My family supposed to go on vacation on Sunday (the worst day) but our plans have changed. 

My parents are heading up to NH on Saturday to beat the worst part of the storm. My brother and his other half are driving up Sunday because theyre crazy. And my sister was put on the Disaster Relief Team at her hospital until Monday. 

SO, I'm staying behind to watch over the bunnies and I'll drive up with my sister on Monday. 

I think my dog is the only lucky one here, who is being dropped off at the kennel until Tuesday.


----------



## MsBunBun (Aug 26, 2011)

*pla725 wrote: *


> I live in New Jersey so I've been keeping an eye on the weather forecast for Hurricane Irene. I already had the earth move under my feet this week, now this.



You and me both 


I would say make sure theres enough hay and pellets for your bun, and keep your bunny in an emergency cage in case you have to evacuate (in a cage thats big enough).


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2011)

State of Emergency here. 

Disaster Preparedness


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sneaking Katmai inside until Monday while my parents are away  He's really skittish and he usually freaks out in his hutch when he's scared. His balance is a little unstable, so I'm bringing him inside. He's the smallest, so I do worry. Plus, he's my favorite


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 27, 2011)

I would tuck as many of them as possible inside in the bathroom or something just to be safe. Best of luck all of you, they have down graded to a category #1 is that is any conselation. We will all be praying for you and your furries.
Benjamin and Alma


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 27, 2011)

Be safe everyone and keep ur bun babies safe


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2011)

*I'm in Fair Lawn, NJ....Bergen.....Northern Jersey....GSP exit 159.

The first bands of rain have started passing through.
Looks like we'll get some breaks untilaround 9pm or so.
But, then we'll probably be getting hit pretty hard.

We're battened down and prepared as best as can be.

Prayers and good thoughts be with you all!!*


_*We ride the storm !!!





*_


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2011)

Go Jim!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 27, 2011)

Why do the Weather Channel people have to stand out in the storm and broadcast? I watched one get knocked over earlier!


----------



## pla725 (Aug 27, 2011)

Most of my family is in Cape May. All decided to stay. I did hear from my parents via email. They have now have to stay put as the roads are not passable.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 27, 2011)

Just remember the greatest danger is flooding in most areas, even well inland. Make sure the area your buns are in is high ground. 

The wind knocking down trees and unstable structures is a concern, but with a Category 1, they don't expect much structural damage, won't blow the roof off. 

The rain and the storm surge, especially with the storm moving slowly, could be catastrophic. 


sas ray:


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2011)

We made it through the night without major problems.

A couple of the windows developed leaks around the frames, Luckily they were both over sinks so we channeled the water down the drain.

Our street floods because the storm drains aren't big enough to handle a large amount of rain. We've been battling with the town for over 15 years to get it corrected.
The water came all the way up to the front step, flooded the back yard, and I think the garage may have gotten some water too.

We moved our cars down the block to higher ground.

The ground is so saturated that the basement foundation is now leaking.
Fortunately we have french drains and a sump pump.....the pump's been going all morning. I've already plugged two major leaks, but the others are behind the oil tank and I can't reach them.
The buns are in the basement so I've been keeping a close eye on things. So far they're okay.....no leaks on their side of the basement.

The street's flooded again and it's raining pretty hard.

Hopefully the worst of the storm will be over in a few hours.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2011)

We are also ok so far.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 28, 2011)

We will keep praying for your and the bunnies safety. Hopefully for some of you the worst is over. PLEASE keep is posted.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 28, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Why do the Weather Channel people have to stand out in the storm and broadcast? I watched one get knocked over earlier!


Think of it as Darwin in action. If they keep it up long enough, they'll remove themselves from the gene pool...

We're a few hundred miles inland, so all we've had is a lot of rain and some wind. It's still raining at noon on Sunday, but the radar looks like we're past the worst of it. I spoke to my folks down on Long Island. They made it through OK, but there was a lot of flooding down on the South Shore where I used to live.


----------



## MILU (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope you and your bunnies are ok. This is a good website about preparedness for disasters of any sort, they don't mention anything specific about rabbits but we can always take the same precautions listed there for our pets too...
http://thepreparednesscoach.com

I hope it helps!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 29, 2011)

Let us know just as soon as you can that you, your families and pets of all kinds have survived and are alright.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 29, 2011)

We are in a suburb of Philly and everything is fine today. A few roads are blocked from downed trees, some electricity out, etc. but nothing bad. The animals are all back to acting normal again, they were rather freaked out during the storm.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad to hear that some of you are okay.


----------



## JimD (Aug 29, 2011)

*We're fine here!*

*What a ride!!!*


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 29, 2011)

Randy was west of the storm. Had power outage but things weren't too bad. His animals are all okay they were hunkered down. So he and his animals have survived the storm.

I asked him to keep me and his facebook friends posted on the storm as it hit his state, North Carolina.

Also glad all of you that live on the East Coast are all okay and that your animals are all okay.


----------

